# Spiritual Dullness



## Fly Caster (Apr 30, 2004)

How do y'all deal with it; that dryness or dullness when reading becomes a chore and there's no desire for prayer, and its just really hard to stay focused on either?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 30, 2004)

[quote:15095d473b][i:15095d473b]Originally posted by Fly Caster[/i:15095d473b]
How do y'all deal with it; that dryness or dullness when reading becomes a chore and there's no desire for prayer, and its just really hard to stay focused on either? [/quote:15095d473b]

I trust in God. This is not to imply that we should not be proactive; we should. This is not to imply we should'nt pray &quot;to be filled w/ the Holy Spirit continuously; we should. This is not to imply we should not rudimentarily endeavor to pray or read the scriptures daily, we should. However, I foundate that with faith in God that He WILL take into completion that work which He begun until the day of Christ Jesus.


----------



## rembrandt (Apr 30, 2004)

[quote:ef2e814b4e]6For this reason I remind you to fan into flame the gift of God, which is in you through the laying on of my hands. 7For God did not give us a spirit of timidity, but a spirit of power, of love and of self-discipline. 
8So do not be ashamed to testify about our Lord, or ashamed of me his prisoner. But join with me in suffering for the gospel, by the power of God,...[/quote:ef2e814b4e]

A fresh wind of the Spirit always helps.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 30, 2004)

How does a dry and dull Christian cultivate a fresh wind from the Holy spirit? How would you help someone in this way?


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 1, 2004)

Matt,
It is my opinion that one cannot &quot;cultivate&quot; it. God gives the spirit and energy. There may be a season of dryness and famine. Much like the spirit coming to us in salvation, it is much the same in regards to our spiritual health and vigor. God directs and controls it. 

Prayer would help.


----------



## staythecourse (May 1, 2004)

Go to the local convenience store and witness to the cashier after you fill up.


----------



## rembrandt (May 1, 2004)

What gets me going is the 'fire' of ministry. I think it is amazing how much more God ministers to ministers while they are ministering than he does to the one being ministered to.

For example, the preacher is under the influence more by the Holy Spirit than the one listening. The teacher is given more light than the student. The server is given more energy and comfort by the Holy Spirit to complete the jobs at hand. The one evangelizing is experiencing a greater anointing of joy (because the gifting is being stirred up) than when he is not evangelizing. 

Through all of these things God is meeting our needs while we are meeting the needs of others. We are made all the more aware of the presence of the Holy Spirit when we are actually [i:76e9ce4d93]doing[/i:76e9ce4d93] the will of God.

Oh let us not forget, the baptism of the Holy Spirit (given to all believers) is for the purpose of ministry.

Rembrandt


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 2, 2004)

[quote:8146fb923e]
It is my opinion that one cannot &quot;cultivate&quot; it. God gives the spirit and energy. There may be a season of dryness and famine. Much like the spirit coming to us in salvation, it is much the same in regards to our spiritual health and vigor. God directs and controls it. 


So.....sit back relax and hope god zaps you at some point?

Prayer.....

What if you don't want to? or aren't in the mood for a while?
[/quote:8146fb923e]

God commands it, so it is done..........


[Edited on 5-2-2004 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 2, 2004)

> [i:d10cf009b0]Originally posted by webmaster[/i:d10cf009b0]
> [quote:d10cf009b0]
> It is my opinion that one cannot &quot;cultivate&quot; it. God gives the spirit and energy. There may be a season of dryness and famine. Much like the spirit coming to us in salvation, it is much the same in regards to our spiritual health and vigor. God directs and controls it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ianterrell (May 2, 2004)

Scott,

I agree whole-heartedly with your opinion. It is not prayer or study of scripture that becomes dull and dry, it is us. The biggest remedy is to continue in the things God has ordained for us. It helps in that process at times to approach prayer and study in a variety of ways. We might decide to reorder our intercession time before our scripture reading or we might try praying through a Psalm to loosen up. Variety can be a fun way to &quot;spice up&quot; our devotional time, though it is no guarantee. The main thing is to keep seeking the Living God.


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 8, 2004)

From my personal experiences, dullness comes when an area of our life is not submitted. This may not be the case for you, but it has always been the case for me in this situation. It can be something easy to spot like lack of prayer and scripture time. Or something big like uncinfessed sin, or the company we keep.

[Edited on 5/8/2004 by houseparent]


----------

